# 99 Bubble Lincoln ''Pestilence''...when no ones alive...



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

what im starting with this car is completly stock let it be known starting from the bottom up.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

The Guts. will have BLACK OSTRICH INSERTS 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

Strapped Frame. Custom trailing arms to lay low and lock up high.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

.TODD said:


> Strapped Frame. Custom trailing arms to lay low and lock up high.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


who building your frame


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

west coast ridaz said:


> who building your frame


Todd Wilt.Famous dancer builders of the 90s. very well known and respectible name in the lowrider game


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

I know Todd wilt lol old school name drops .... Dudes from indy he used to own wilt built hydraulics where's he staying now ? Todd have u talked to him ? Be nice to rap to that dude again..


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

davidw77 said:


> I know Todd wilt lol old school name drops .... Dudes from indy he used to own wilt built hydraulics where's he staying now ? Todd have u talked to him ? Be nice to rap to that dude again..


No it was a guy name Joe Morenz that worked with Todd Wilt back in the mid 90's that helped me build the frame.. Then after a few years working at Wilt Built he opened his own shop little shop back in central Illinois..


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hell yeah!!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

.TODD said:


> Todd Wilt.Famous dancer builders of the 90s. very well known and respectible name in the lowrider game


:thumbsup: wiltbilt, i seen some of his stuff over the years


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

davidw77 said:


> I know Todd wilt lol old school name drops .... Dudes from indy he used to own wilt built hydraulics where's he staying now ? Todd have u talked to him ? Be nice to rap to that dude again..


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

baggedout81 said:


> Hell yeah!!


round 2 :shocked:


----------



## pitbull166 (Jul 16, 2008)

That Rear End Is Super Bad Homie!!!! And Why am I the Only one with a White 99 TC with Blac Interior? lol


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

CAr looks clean man
that frame :wow:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

GT RIDER


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

pitbull166 said:


> That Rear End Is Super Bad Homie!!!! And Why am I the Only one with a White 99 TC with Blac Interior? lol


:roflmao: that is a little weird but you can make it work could be worse could be blue or green


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

carlito77 said:


> CAr looks clean man
> that frame :wow:


:sprint: yeah looks like 10 miles to the gallon :roflmao:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

bigtroubles1 said:


> GT RIDER


ALL DAY GOD BLESS :nicoderm:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

Well Todd iam going this sat to Springfield ill to pick up the frame for ya bring to my spot mold up and paint for ya man GT movement is on the way homie for ya ......


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

davidw77 said:


> Well Todd iam going this sat to Springfield ill to pick up the frame for ya bring to my spot mold up and paint for ya man GT movement is on the way homie for ya ......


*GT:nicoderm:*


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

Clarion flip out dvd its decent plan to do 4 gauges for behind where the screen flips up at that will fit 4 of them perfectly not totally nessasary but i havent seen it before so im gonna do it.

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## BBIGBALLING (Mar 1, 2002)

I'm following this topic I'm looking for a Towncar also.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

.TODD said:


> *GT:nicoderm:*


TTT my brotha


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

BBIGBALLING said:


> I'm following this topic I'm looking for a Towncar also.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

ARMED


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Lookin GOOD brotha! you ever check out my spindle topic?


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

looking good keeping in eye out on this topic, i might be buying one soon


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

TWEEDY said:


> Lookin GOOD brotha! you ever check out my spindle topic?



allready ahead of ya homie already got the swap:biggrin: some very important club members made it happen for me in picking up this frame for me in the INDY chapter long story lol donny will be on here to tell im sure hahaha.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

carlito77 said:


> looking good keeping in eye out on this topic, i might be buying one soon


best car ive ever owned homie i a have own plenty of chevys and plenty of caddys this is my first ford and honestly i can say its the best car ive ever owned its got that new look to it to spite its still 10 years old the motor in them has balls can take a beating and its reliable and the interior is very nice just an all around good car im sure she will treat me the same after shes juiced


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

special thanks to some LOYAL DEDICATED GT MEMBERS donny david and wes and others for helping in the transport of my frame in my INDY chapter they will mold paint clear and leaf the frame. thankyou to some selfless members that went above and beyond to make it happen for me. and to my builder who kept to his word.


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

.TODD said:


> special thanks to some LOYAL DEDICATED GT MEMBERS donny david and wes and others for helping in the transport of my frame in my INDY chapter they will mold paint clear and leaf the frame. thankyou to some selfless members that went above and beyond to make it happen for me. and to my builder who kept to his word.


Here for ya buddy. Soon the frame will meet its partner!


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

1986Oscar said:


> Here for ya buddy. Soon the frame will meet its partner!


nice


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT keep pushing gtimer


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

dirttydeeds said:


> TTMFT keep pushing gtimer


only way i know how


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

TTT:biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

12 batteries single pump


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

heres the mesurments wes of the box.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

heres those dimensions wes.

16 and a half inch tall

just over 21 inchs wide

just about 23 inchs from the inner wheel well to the box on both sides for 3 batteries vertically.

5 1/2 inchs between the box and the hump for the piston.

a hair over 18 inchs long 14 with tire will fit over the box the tire it self should just clear the batteries by maybe an inch or so.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

bump


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

12 batteries single pump


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Bump for the GOODTIMER GT up


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

dirttydeeds said:


> Bump for the GOODTIMER GT up


:wave:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

What it do pimpin?


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

baggedout81 said:


> What it do pimpin?


where you been you better have something to show me! you join the team yet slacker?


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

.TODD said:


> where you been you better have something to show me! you join the team yet slacker?[/QUOTE
> 
> Been hella working latelly an puttin the misses thru RN school.Had to move the cutty an ALL the stuff i had in my old garage to a new location.I'm still workin on it here an there an.I still have some crazy ideas,that in my head are gonna work but we'll see.I've just gotta tear into it again.I promised myself an another buddy that we were gonna hit up some local shows next summer.Hopefully drum up some off the books extra work.
> 
> An nope havent prospected


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

baggedout81 said:


> .TODD said:
> 
> 
> > where you been you better have something to show me! you join the team yet slacker?[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

.TODD said:


> heres those dimensions wes.
> 
> 16 and a half inch tall
> 
> ...


No offense, but this sounds like a cluster fuck! I perosnally think you should pull the box and the spare wheel out the equation.. Idk. this feet seems almost impossible with the car being here


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

:roflmao:i texted you


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

moving right along


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

frame getting pattered...


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

WIN!!!!!


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

Man what year TC did this frame come from?


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

THE CUSTOMIZER said:


> Man what year TC did this frame come from?


'06 :dunno:


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

looking good bro......:thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

THE CUSTOMIZER said:


> Man what year TC did this frame come from?


94 split belly modded


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

baggedout81 said:


> WIN!!!!!


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

BRAVO said:


> '06 :dunno:


:nono:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

singlepumphopper said:


> looking good bro......:thumbsup:


shes getting there front end conversion coming:shocked: first one that i know of in the east damn sure the first in the tristate


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT GT up


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

Where u get the frame from?? i been looking for a min for mine and cant find 1 thats already stripped from motor and everything


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

FRAMES LOOKING GOOD MAN....


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

.TODD said:


> shes getting there front end conversion coming:shocked: first one that i know of in the east damn sure the first in the tristate


thats cool, keep posting them piks as it comes together........:thumbsup:


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

and what year lincoln is the rear end off of?? trying to get a lil info for my lil project, hope u dont mind, its my first lincoln, ive done nothing but g bodys and caddys in the past, and these tc are alot diffrent to juice up on the rear, specialy the 2000 like mine and urs....


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

singlepumphopper said:


> Where u get the frame from?? i been looking for a min for mine and cant find 1 thats already stripped from motor and everything


to be honest i got lucky there was a very loyal to his word member on here that held this frame for months for me till i stacked up enough to by it in raw form my body work members are bringing her up to show quality


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

RO68RAG said:


> FRAMES LOOKING GOOD MAN....


means alot coming from RO homie thanks


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

singlepumphopper said:


> thats cool, keep posting them piks as it comes together........:thumbsup:


every step of the way shes got a little front end scars little mishap nothing big.didnt really bother me since im getting the whole front end replaced like to take some before and afters the after is gonna be huge some might as well get the befores out the way now so i can come back and reflect on them a year or 2 from now






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

motor looks like shit that will be full black powder coated full murdered out engine bay never seen that before.cant wait


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

.TODD said:


> motor looks like shit that will be full black powder coated full murdered out engine bay never seen that before.cant wait


that's sounds good, its gonna b nice bro


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

indeed its a bad ass conversion that does wonders on the image of the car and at 1700 and a little bit of elbow grese its affordable. and very affordable since i needed a new bumper and way the grill has oxyidation and headlights fogged up anyway and feders showing signs of cancer. having said all that your talking about paying close to a grand anyway why not pay a little extra for all brand new shit. and a much more gangsta looking car.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

yea thats true, mine's got brand newgrill, headlights ect, perfect shape no dents at all just needs the front bumper repainted, which doest matter cause it'll hopefully get patterned out 1 day...


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

this is my lil project im working on, should b done by the end of the year, or atlease 75% of it


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

singlepumphopper said:


> View attachment 415445
> View attachment 415446
> View attachment 415447
> this is my lil project im working on, should b done by the end of the year, or atlease 75% of it


superclean love white theres nothing like a white ride on white walls


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

.TODD said:


> superclean love white theres nothing like a white ride on white walls


Yea hell yea, I'm leaving the white base and brown and tan patterns with some more pinstripping with some more gold leafing, I'm getting my interior redone pretty soon, 2 tone tan leather and brown gator, the gold centers sets it off though, it should turn out pretty good


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

singlepumphopper said:


> Yea hell yea, I'm leaving the white base and brown and tan patterns with some more pinstripping with some more gold leafing, I'm getting my interior redone pretty soon, 2 tone tan leather and brown gator, the gold centers sets it off though, it should turn out pretty good


NICE! black ostrich inserts over here either that or pillow top caddy style in ostrich


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

.TODD said:


> NICE! black ostrich inserts over here either that or pillow top caddy style in ostrich


 what style a arms u goin with?? The tubular ones it has now, or u doin any diffrent?? I'm useing 94 caprice arms on mine to get the a-arm look molded and everything. I think it looks better


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

90 towncar


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

.TODD said:


> 90 towncar


that's cool, do u have to modify anything to make those work?? Cause I gotta do a lot of shit to mine, I was gonna get 90's a arms also but they told me it wouldn't work anyways so I figured caprice or caddy arms


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

everything bolts right up homie all you gotta do is body bushings undo the motor connections to the car the brake lines from the booster the fuel lines from the back and away she goes. on the newer 03 and up towncars the brake setup is slightly different its only one line back unlike the the older ones that have a pressure and a return should be peice of cake.having no lift makes it sux but ill make do some cherry pickers and stands and will be rolling


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

The guy working on that frame SUXXXX!!!!


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

GoodTimes317 said:


> The guy working on that frame SUXXXX!!!!


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

.TODD said:


> indeed its a bad ass conversion that does wonders on the image of the car and at 1700 and a little bit of elbow grese its affordable. and very affordable since i needed a new bumper and way the grill has oxyidation and headlights fogged up anyway and feders showing signs of cancer. having said all that your talking about paying close to a grand anyway why not pay a little extra for all brand new shit. and a much more gangsta looking car.
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

GoodTimes317 said:


> The guy working on that frame SUXXXX!!!!


your telling me?hes a fuckin fire hazard


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

flaked85 said:


> :roflmao::roflmao:


:wave:


----------



## caddy4yaass (Jun 15, 2003)

damm nice ride... those 03+ clips look bad as hell on these. heres a pic of my build in fl


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

.TODD said:


> indeed its a bad ass conversion that does wonders on the image of the car and at 1700 and a little bit of elbow grese its affordable. and very affordable since i needed a new bumper and way the grill has oxyidation and headlights fogged up anyway and feders showing signs of cancer. having said all that your talking about paying close to a grand anyway why not pay a little extra for all brand new shit. and a much more gangsta looking car.
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> ...


The TC looks good homie, love the new front on it.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

caddy4yaass said:


> damm nice ride... those 03+ clips look bad as hell on these. heres a pic of my build in fl


tough shit homie build topic?


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

:h5: Lookin good!!!

Btw i ordered one of the exhaust jacks.Ill let ya know how it turns out


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

hell yeah please do the video looked dope and i went on the site they come with a nice warranty on them


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

.TODD said:


> hell yeah please do the video looked dope and i went on the site they come with a nice warranty on them


Will do,it sure looks pretty dam slick.I actually had a 2nd chace off on ebay for pretty cheap so i took it


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

how cheap is cheap?


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Titan-Exhau..._Automotive_Tools&vxp=mtr&hash=item35b86318a4​


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE.... KEEP PUSHIN.. :thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

patterns


----------



## caddy4yaass (Jun 15, 2003)

.TODD said:


> tough shit homie build topic?


Na no build topic . Frames commin out nice!!


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

Looking good homie


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

Looking good.. Now onto the rest.. Easy part out of the way


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

I SEE DONNIES THE MAN BEHIND THE FRAME PAINT.NICE


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

GoodTimes317 said:


> Looking good.. Now onto the rest.. Easy part out of the way


doin it right homie bottom up!


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

flaked85 said:


> I SEE DONNIES THE MAN BEHIND THE FRAME PAINT.NICE


yes sir awesom body guy GT in house collab over here just trying to rep my club and my state the only way i know how :thumbsup: thanks for the support big D now get yo ass online and lets take over some towns red dead


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

Quick question homie do u gotta do any extra work to swith the cd player and ac controls around


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

KILLA G said:


> Quick question homie do u gotta do any extra work to swith the cd player and ac controls around


little bit of cutting here and there still needs to be cleaned up i gotta bring the heater flush with the dash which i will do but little fabrication since a single din and the heater it self are very close together in size wasnt hard at all just swap em out radio fits like a glove heater neats a little more tlc


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

wow photo bucket trash :uh: now i gotta re do it


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

garage doesnt do much for her she wants to get out as you can see sun makes her pop much better


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

.TODD said:


> wow photo bucket trash :uh: now i gotta re do it


fixed


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Frame looking bad ass brother keep pushing GT up


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

flaked85 said:


> I SEE DONNIES THE MAN BEHIND THE FRAME PAINT.NICE



:yes:.... Whats up with you dana???


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*GOODTIMES PUSHING HARD*


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

dirttydeeds said:


> Frame looking bad ass brother keep pushing GT up


only way i know how


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

bigtroubles1 said:


> *GOODTIMES PUSHING HARD*


thought you knew


----------



## big kev (Jun 14, 2011)

hella nice work


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

big kev said:


> hella nice work


THANKS to some loyal trustworthy club members we collaborated as a team to make it happen


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lookin good. TTT


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

dirttydeeds said:


> TTMFT


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

Lowridingmike said:


> Lookin good. TTT


 you get special discounts on color non script contacts?


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

TTT


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

LOOKING GOOD....:thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

singlepumphopper said:


> LOOKING GOOD....:thumbsup:


thank thanks whats sup homie


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

.TODD said:


> thank thanks whats sup homie


chillin bro, getting all my stuff ready to do my frame here in the next month or so, its alot of work that needs to b done, im sure u know this first hand....


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

its not as bad as you think homie body busings engine connections fuel lines on the tank brake lines from the master cylinder and she comes right off just some jack stands and 2 engine hoist and were rocken


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

What's up brother stopin by showin sum love. GT up


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

looking sharp can't wait to see the next step :thumbsup:


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

.TODD said:


> its not as bad as you think homie body busings engine connections fuel lines on the tank brake lines from the master cylinder and she comes right off just some jack stands and 2 engine hoist and were rocken


im use to g body's thats why, hopefully it wont b so hard, i might hit u up for some tips when the build begins


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

waddap todd


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

dirttydeeds said:


> What's up brother stopin by showin sum love. GT up


thanks homie GT


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

topd0gg said:


> looking sharp can't wait to see the next step :thumbsup:


next step sand blasting suspension


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

singlepumphopper said:


> im use to g body's thats why, hopefully it wont b so hard, i might hit u up for some tips when the build begins


a homie you know my number or if you wanna go back to a g body i got a member that has one chromed out


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

bigtroubles1 said:


> waddap todd


8:30 in the AM over here on the eastcoast just starting my 14 hour day


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

.TODD said:


> a homie you know my number or if you wanna go back to a g body i got a member that has one chromed out


thanks bro but i already got a regal juiced up, its my daily, and i got ur # now....


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

singlepumphopper said:


> thanks bro but i already got a regal juiced up, its my daily, and i got ur # now....
> View attachment 424296


nice


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us







little snow :inout:


----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

.TODD said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU NEED TO MOVE SOUTH.. I HATE SNOW


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

OLDSKOOL79 said:


> TTT


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

milkbone said:


> YOU NEED TO MOVE SOUTH.. I HATE SNOW


maybe one day but before i big move i need to make sure my chapter is ok with out me were still up and coming a baby chapter we still have alot of work to do than maybe in florida somewhere wanna stay on the east or outside atlanta


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

TTMFT for the homies tc...


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

singlepumphopper said:


> TTMFT for the homies tc...


 updates coming soon on sand blasting


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

.TODD said:


> updates coming soon on sand blasting


:thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

:inout:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

.TODD said:


> maybe one day but before i big move i need to make sure my chapter is ok with out me were still up and coming a baby chapter we still have alot of work to do than maybe in florida somewhere wanna stay on the east or outside atlanta


I HEAR YA.. IF YOU GET STUCK HERE ON YOUR WAY DOWN I CAN HOOK YOU UP


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

D-Cheeze said:


> :inout:


gonna be callin you real soon homie


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

rear end at sand blaster 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

custom black NARDI coming soon


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

.TODD said:


> rear end at sand blaster
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> ...


some serious reinforcing going on there ............nice


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

keep up the good work homie....:thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

LOOKIN GOOD FAM GT UP !!


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

D-Cheeze said:


> some serious reinforcing going on there ............nice


yeah its pretty beffy


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

singlepumphopper said:


> keep up the good work homie....:thumbsup:


im tryin homie goin broke doin it but doin it none the less


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY said:


> LOOKIN GOOD FAM GT UP !!


All day


----------



## Up on3 (Mar 10, 2011)

.TODD said:


> yeah its pretty beffy


Heavy as hell too.. I had to help carry that damn thing a few times... Frame is looking good though!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

Up on3 said:


> Heavy as hell too.. I had to help carry that damn thing a few times... Frame is looking good though!!


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Keep doing the dam thing GT up


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

dirttydeeds said:


> Keep doing the dam thing GT up


 i get my custom black nardi friday :drama:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

What!!!!!! FUCK ya brother going to be sick


.TODD said:


> i get my custom black nardi friday :drama:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

dirttydeeds said:


> What!!!!!! FUCK ya brother going to be sick


and remember GT did it first :ninja:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

back from sand blaster


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

ttt


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

baggedout81 said:


> ttt


 you GT yet?


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

custom black NARDI got tired of seeing the same old one to the few people that own one of these largly because of there cost they all look the same this one has a little more darkness to it a little more Pestilence...


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

.TODD said:


> custom black NARDI got tired of seeing the same old one to the few people that own one of these largly because of there cost they all look the same this one has a little more darkness to it a little more Pestilence...
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> ...


WTF is dat? Its the ninja edition nardi! That thing is sick! Bet it was $$$$ too!


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

pes·ti·lence


(p







s







t







-l







ns)
_n._
*1. *A usually fatal epidemic disease, especially 
bubonic plague.

*2. *A pernicious, evil influence or agent.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

Lowridingmike said:


> WTF is dat? Its the ninja edition nardi! That thing is sick! Bet it was $$$$ too!


BATMOBILE EDITION


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

.TODD said:


> BATMOBILE EDITION


lol


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

That's Fuckin sick brother! !!!! Hands down your doing it


.TODD said:


> custom black NARDI got tired of seeing the same old one to the few people that own one of these largly because of there cost they all look the same this one has a little more darkness to it a little more Pestilence...
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> ...


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

hno:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

TTT LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

TRUNKWORKS said:


> TTT LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE


:wave: whats sup dogg any luck on what we spoke about?


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

NAW NOT YET BRO I BEEN BUSY TRYEN TO GET SOME STUFF FINISHED UP I'LL TRY TO FIND OUT WITHINN THE NEXT COUPLE DAYS


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

:thumbsup:


.TODD said:


> custom black NARDI got tired of seeing the same old one to the few people that own one of these largly because of there cost they all look the same this one has a little more darkness to it a little more Pestilence...
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> ...


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

TRUNKWORKS said:


> NAW NOT YET BRO I BEEN BUSY TRYEN TO GET SOME STUFF FINISHED UP I'LL TRY TO FIND OUT WITHINN THE NEXT COUPLE DAYS


no rush when ever you get some time just keep and eye out


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

D-Cheeze said:


> :thumbsup:


:cheesy:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTT


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

sneak peak hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

:inout:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

D-Cheeze said:


> :inout:



getting a good deal on them froma homie in LA


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

D-Cheeze said:


> :inout:


i need a nardi adapter you got any?


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

whats sup chevy man :wave:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

.TODD said:


> getting a good deal on them froma homie in LA


right on man 


.TODD said:


> i need a nardi adapter you got any?


sorry bro I dont deal with nardi


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

bump


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Bump for the homie


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

Where is that pretty frame at?


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

Damn homie I just seen this topic Keep pushing Brother coming out hella nice GT UP


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

El Callejero said:


> Damn homie I just seen this topic Keep pushing Brother coming out hella nice GT UP


FOR sho all day every day


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

:ninja:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

bump


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

_​TTMFT_


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

singlepumphopper said:


> _​TTMFT_


thanks fucker a friend of mine was recently diagnosed with brest cancer decided to do pink 30000k HIDS in recongnition of brest cancer and fresh headlights housings too with a little something extra ill let you see :nicoderm:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

So lets see them new wheels!!


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

baggedout81 said:


> So lets see them new wheels!!


:shh: got a little something extra being done on em hno: no more sneak peaks


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

Had these custom made by jorge a XENON distributor.. GOODMAN GOOD PRODUCT will do business again. he went the extra mile will do much more business in the future for all lighting 

these are 30,000K! PINK

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

the signal run as LED xtream white and blue, but when blinker is engaged blinks as yellow 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

since we 99 lincoln TC dont have fog lights or secondary lights like regals and impalas for example gotta make the best out of them signals cool thing is if i get pulled over due to lights i can just switch to LED running lights and be straight 

here is his link.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/33-other-items/268938-xenon-h-i-d-kits.html


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

I c u got your frame home. Have u sent out all your chrome


.TODD said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

dirttydeeds said:


> I c u got your frame home. Have u sent out all your chrome


no not yet want to get the car working first.plus i need to weld some tabs on the rear end for extream travel shocks :shocked: doing chrome come fall.once i get her working


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

:ninja:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

.TODD said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SSonsupremes (Aug 20, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

.TODD said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YOU NEED MORE BATTERIES


----------



## 87oldscutty (May 28, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

hows it going homie, looking good...


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

milkbone said:


> YOU NEED MORE BATTERIES


same thing i was thinking


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

87oldscutty said:


> :thumbsup:


 whats sup dog


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

singlepumphopper said:


> hows it going homie, looking good...


as you can see homie im tryin


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

singlepumphopper said:


> hows it going homie, looking good...


as you can see homie im tryin are lincolns are like sisters:cheesy: white girl sisters


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

.TODD said:


> as you can see homie im tryin are lincolns are like sisters:cheesy: white girl sisters


:naughty:


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

.TODD said:


> as you can see homie im tryin are lincolns are like sisters:cheesy: white girl sisters


lol....yea, not for long though, im painting mine after all, flaked out blue with gold leafing and a few stripes....:thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

NOOOOOOOO!


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

.TODD said:


> NOOOOOOOO!


_​LOL!!!!_


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

.TODD said:


> Had these custom made by jorge a XENON distributor.. GOODMAN GOOD PRODUCT will do business again. he went the extra mile will do much more business in the future for all lighting
> 
> these are 30,000K! PINK
> 
> ...


FYI...Fog lights were an option on Towncars they go in the lower bumper. You don't see them very often but they are out there.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

61 Impala on 3 said:


> FYI...Fog lights were an option on Towncars they go in the lower bumper. You don't see them very often but they are out there.


ive seen them on the newer03 plus sometimes but never on a 99


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

.TODD said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> ...


joint looks tough how you gonna get it in trunk


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

83lac-va-beach said:


> joint looks tough how you gonna get it in trunk



:dunno:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

83lac-va-beach said:


> joint looks tough how you gonna get it in trunk


when ready to get mounted up most likly cut like a 1 batteries worth on one side then weld it back in


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

BUMP


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

on second thought been doin some more mesurments i dont have to cut it the trunk hole on these cars are really wide i only need to angle it and get an extra 4 to 6 inchs in there for it to fit ill put one end in at a time


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

any updates .TODD:dunno:?


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Oh snap I didn't know u had a topic, nice work daddy


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

ROADMONSTA801 said:


>



just sayin


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

.TODD said:


> just sayin


:finger:


































J/K 


I MIGHT LOOK AT A LINCOLN MYSELF


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

where this frame build up? Moving at a snails pace here!


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

GoodTimes317 said:


> where this frame build up? Moving at a snails pace here!





















get him back .TODD


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

GoodTimes317 said:


> where this frame build up? Moving at a snails pace here!


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

davidw77 said:


> get him back .TODD


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

battery kept dying on me so bought a 200 amp HO alternator minor snag nothing major




Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

little wax on wax off thats all 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

get ya one todd


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

davidw77 said:


> get ya one todd



ALL THAT FLAKE AND CANDY you gonna be hurting feelings out there now thats some old GT shit right there for sure i gotta get me one


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

GoodTimes317 said:


> where this frame build up? Moving at a snails pace here!


hno:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

.TODD said:


> little wax on wax off thats all
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> ...



FOOL YOU ALWAYS GOT SOME CHICK CLEANING YOUR CAR.LOL


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

flaked85 said:


> FOOL YOU ALWAYS GOT SOME CHICK CLEANING YOUR CAR.LOL


:sprint:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

flaked85 said:


> FOOL YOU ALWAYS GOT SOME CHICK CLEANING YOUR CAR.LOL


X2 :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

milkbone said:


> X2 :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


:scrutinize:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

.TODD said:


> :scrutinize:


:shh:

I REMEMBER SOME OTHER THINGS TO


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*bump...*


----------



## LOW68CHEVY (Feb 28, 2003)

What's the hold up???


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

bill homie rent last week bills this week so im square now so next week its all me FULL THROTTLE cant wait


----------



## LOW68CHEVY (Feb 28, 2003)

Fuck that.




















Bills can wait.


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

LOW68CHEVY said:


> Fuck that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:werd:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

LOW68CHEVY said:


> Fuck that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





davidw77 said:


> :werd:


wow yall fools funny bill paid bitchs that means its shaking time come friday!


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

LOW68CHEVY said:


> Fuck that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:nono: This towncar would be uncomfortable to live in.:biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

DrPhilMadeMeDoIt said:


> :nono: This towncar would be uncomfortable to live in.:biggrin:


so let me rent that 300 so i can shut these fools up :rofl:


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT keep doing the dam thing!!!


----------



## LOW68CHEVY (Feb 28, 2003)

.TODD said:


> wow yall fools funny bill paid bitchs that means its shaking time come friday!


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

LOW68CHEVY said:


>


shakin time = time parts and money put into build


----------



## LOW68CHEVY (Feb 28, 2003)

.TODD said:


> shakin time = time parts and money put into build


Sorry didn't get the philly slang, lol. Thought you was talkin about goin clubbin.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

LOW68CHEVY said:


> Sorry didn't get the philly slang, lol. Thought you was talkin about goin clubbin.


:facepalm:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

LOW68CHEVY said:


> Sorry didn't get the philly slang, lol. Thought you was talkin about goin clubbin.


:roflmao:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

.TODD said:


> so let me rent that 300 so i can shut these fools up :rofl:


heated seats for those cold P.A. nights.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

DrPhilMadeMeDoIt said:


> heated seats for those cold P.A. nights.


NICE hopefully its not the SRT8 otherwise thats gonna be more than my rent :shocked:


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

WHAT UP HOMIE, HOWS THE BUILD COMING ALONG


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

singlepumphopper said:


> WHAT UP HOMIE, HOWS THE BUILD COMING ALONG


i order pretty much everything for the front end tomorrow.bolts,ball joints,energy suspension busings,springs,strokes,fittings. next week i get the rest for the rear


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

.TODD said:


> i order pretty much everything for the front end tomorrow.bolts,ball joints,energy suspension busings,springs,strokes,fittings. next week i get the rest for the rear


that's what's up...:thumbsup:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

.TODD said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:nicoderm::thumbsup:


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

:inout:......


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

singlepumphopper said:


> that's what's up...:thumbsup:


yeah im tryin homie i wish i live with my mama this would of been DONE along time ago. i need to get me SUGAR MAMA for 6 months


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

the frame will never get this low with spring but intresting to see that even with the suspension this low the drive shaft is still straight all good news


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

anyway the goal this weekend was to get the rear end on and lined up while waiting on parts from black magic and busings and ball joints for front suspension. got it on black for now till chrome. really good angle on the shaft.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


very very slight angle on the shaft down but like i said itll never get this low anyway


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

:facepalm:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

GoodTimes317 said:


> :facepalm:


dont get me started fool i know i know....im not superman dick


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

:inout:


----------



## Up on3 (Mar 10, 2011)

The frame is coming out nice.. It's hard to believe that the frame came off my 91 towncar..


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

Up on3 said:


> The frame is coming out nice.. It's hard to believe that the frame came off my 91 towncar..


yes sir


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

sup with the wheels, you gonna spoke them yourself?!


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

.TODD said:


> dont get me started fool i know i know....im not superman dick


Damn at this speed your gonna be rolling by christmas...:barf:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

CustomMachines said:


> sup with the wheels, you gonna spoke them yourself?!


negative id screw it up got a friend doin them


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

:ninja: calm down donny before i break you off with one pump


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

GoodTimes317 said:


> Damn at this speed your gonna be rolling by christmas...:barf:


:loco: this car started with ZERO 6 months ago not for nothing but i see alot of people in here on there builds and im still ahead of the game from a STOCK BUILD UP. my stuff is already ordered call OJ from BMH  so it will be ready before christmas itll be ready by thanksgiving :cheesy:.​


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

.TODD said:


> negative id screw it up got a friend doin them


aight cool, i need friends like that 

keep posting


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

CustomMachines said:


> aight cool, i need friends like that
> 
> keep posting



on the way so i see your a pinstriper?


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

only the simple stuff, my homie's a good pinstriper tho.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

too bad your all the way on the other side of the planet


----------



## CustomMachines (Sep 17, 2005)

we feel that way sometimes, specially when buying parts


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD TODD :thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

milkbone said:


> LOOKING GOOD TODD :thumbsup:


thanks


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

got ball joints and busings pressed today and thats pretty much all i can do till my shipment from BMH gets here and than i have everything minus the drive shaft


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

parts will be here tuesday


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Hell ya bro!


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

TWEEDY said:


> Hell ya bro!


yeah im please tell me you still have that drive shaft?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

.TODD said:


> little wax on wax off thats all
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> ...


my *****.....baaaaaahahahahahaha......pimpin piiiiimmmmpppppiiiiinnnnnn


----------



## Low-63-impala (Jul 19, 2010)

Lincolns lookin GOOD todd keepup the good work bro.:thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

Low-63-impala said:


> Lincolns lookin GOOD todd keepup the good work bro.:thumbsup:


yeah im trying


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

control arms will be chromed winter when i rip it down again just wanna get it on the street


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

BMH


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

teles strokes cups hoses


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Zeniths came in today too thanks to the homie he knows who he is


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

COngrats... Still doin the thang.. When noone else is alive.. lol


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

Slow poke.. lets get moving...


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

GoodTimes317 said:


> Slow poke.. lets get moving...


waiting on powerballs would of have them sooner if it wasnt for MESA  so calm down im at a stand still plus i need to find a reliable skilled welder to so them when i get them :facepalm:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

:inout: wud up Todd ! Looks like the project is moving right along ...keep up the good work homie


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

.TODD said:


> waiting on powerballs would of have them sooner if it wasnt for MESA  so calm down im at a stand still plus i need to find a reliable skilled welder to so them when i get them :facepalm:[/QUOTE
> 
> Get a welder and do it yourself! ... get some skills turd!


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

GoodTimes317 said:


> .TODD said:
> 
> 
> > waiting on powerballs would of have them sooner if it wasnt for MESA  so calm down im at a stand still plus i need to find a reliable skilled welder to so them when i get them :facepalm:[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

D-Cheeze said:


> :inout: wud up Todd ! Looks like the project is moving right along ...keep up the good work homie


thanks homie what you got on them lincoln switch plates?


----------



## StreetNShow (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

StreetNShow said:


>


a homie send me one of those mexicana things  itll help me with my build


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

.TODD said:


> thanks homie what you got on them lincoln switch plates?


sorry bro dont sell them anymore ...the supplier came on lay it low and saw what i was doing and started undercutting me so I gave up


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

what up homie, looking good....:thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

D-Cheeze said:


> sorry bro dont sell them anymore ...the supplier came on lay it low and saw what i was doing and started undercutting me so I gave up


politics:inout:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

24 inch telescopic strokes 3 stage 3 1/2 BBC coils,super deep cups getting there still waiting on UPS with the damn powerballs


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

D-Cheeze said:


> sorry bro dont sell them anymore ...the supplier came on lay it low and saw what i was doing and started undercutting me so I gave up


:banghead:


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

my motivation





















Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

black magic balls in black 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Bump for the homie GT up


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

.TODD said:


> my motivation
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Statutory Grape!:thumbsup: One of the S.D. homies. He just did some suspension work out back, last time I saw it; it was dark out so didn't really get to see the suspension that well. That car is badass!


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

DeeLoc said:


> Statutory Grape!:thumbsup: One of the S.D. homies. He just did some suspension work out back, last time I saw it; it was dark out so didn't really get to see the suspension that well. That car is badass!


aggreed!


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

MULTICHARGER i want 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

You used the Schumacher SE1072 multi charger, I love it. 6 batts no problems


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

that fucker keeps blowing fuses on me its really tempremental i dont know


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

You sure your hooking em up right? I never blew a fuse but let a club member borrow it n he blew 3 fuses while he had it, I got it back n never blew a fuse. I dunno?


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

TWEEDY said:


> You sure your hooking em up right? I never blew a fuse but let a club member borrow it n he blew 3 fuses while he had it, I got it back n never blew a fuse. I dunno?


lmao funny you say that my vp uses it and never has a problem but that thing hates me


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Lol must be temperamental then


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

TWEEDY said:


> You sure your hooking em up right? I never blew a fuse but let a club member borrow it n he blew 3 fuses while he had it, I got it back n never blew a fuse. I dunno?


Happens everytime you let someone borrow your stuff.. I know the feeling


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

picked this up for 450 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

my firsy weld


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

.TODD said:


> picked this up for 450
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> ...


WHICH MODEL IS IT??


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Nice shoes


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

TTT .TODD GT up son


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

TWEEDY said:


> Nice shoes


wish i had a drive shaft to go with them :twak:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

sic713 said:


>



which part


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

davidw77 said:


> TTT .TODD GT up son


thanks homie we pushin


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

for sale 1985 regal 10 batts 3 showtime all chrome pumps one piston all stress points wraped beefy rear end Has murals on hood and trunk lid and descent guts 



























Has paint issues and a v6 runs and drives Fine arms upper's and lowers done (not chrome) but Wrapped for hoppin if interested call me or pm me Looking for 3800$ or TRADE what you got..


his cell is 317 658-1793 (Jaun)


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

davidw77 said:


> for sale 1985 regal 10 batts 3 showtime all chrome pumps one piston all stress points wraped beefy rear end Has murals on hood and trunk lid and descent guts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ill check around


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

yo heres kelly's shit iam shipping tomorrow holla if he needs anything else


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

davidw77 said:


> yo heres kelly's shit iam shipping tomorrow holla if he needs anything else


thanks homie


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

just a couple things while my bushings are on special order 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

I don't get the tailight thing


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

GoodTimes317 said:


> I don't get the tailight thing


my design never seen it done before and wanted to add something distinct to it i think it came out decent.


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

But they dont match! One has one strip and the other has 2.. I dont get it


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

GoodTimes317 said:


> But they dont match! One has one strip and the other has 2.. I dont get it


no shit. i wanted it like that i felt if they did it would be to symmetrical


----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

It took Mr a while to spot lol see kf I was ever a judge in a show they would hate me but looks.good ttmft


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

Did u find the body mounts?


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

86bluemcLS said:


> It took Mr a while to spot lol see kf I was ever a judge in a show they would hate me but looks.good ttmft


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

davidw77 said:


> :drama:


:wave:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

hittin back bumper said:


> Did u find the body mounts?


yes pain in the balls to find very rare part special order but for future refrence ''energy suspension part number is 9.4102R'' for the good ones there thicker than regular poly but there softer but still poly for better ride but still stong thats the pair theres no kit 33.00 a pair and i got 16 :angry:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

sweet glad to hear you found em todd


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

.TODD said:


> yes pain in the balls to find very rare part special order but for future refrence ''energy suspension part number is 9.4102R'' for the good ones there thicker than regular poly but there softer but still poly for better ride but still stong thats the pair theres no kit 33.00 a pair and i got 16 :angry:


Damn!! That's high dollar! But good thing u found em cuz I've been looking for months and couldn't find em besides dealer and no help on this site kinda like its a secret or something


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

hittin back bumper said:


> Damn!! That's high dollar! But good thing u found em cuz I've been looking for months and couldn't find em besides dealer and no help on this site kinda like its a secret or something


i agree homie i been all over google and ebay couldnt find em im happy i did atleast now for the people who research hopefully will find my thread. after an energy rep couldnt help me i called them back with the part number and they were dumb founded.sinces lincoln towncar doesnt come up at all in the entire catalog. there are hella expensive but you know how the saying goes you get what you pay for.tryin to keep the build under 10 grand im already at 7ish i dont see it happening since im still doin some engraving some changes to the paint and full chrome undies


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

DeeLoc said:


> sweet glad to hear you found em todd


 whats goin on ISLANDERS  BOY HOWD ID LIKE TO BE OVER THERE SOMETIMES!


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

.TODD said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass wheels with mismatch used tires wtf :barf:


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

:facepalm:..............................:drama:


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

Just fucking with ya man  I want to see pics of this frame swap


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

stinking lincoln said:


> Bad ass wheels with mismatch used tires wtf :barf:


throw away tires for now just to get em mounted up figure out how bad im leaning fix my tow and all that. brand new tires when im tuckin:uh: its hopper and still can break yo ass off


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

davidw77 said:


> :facepalm:..............................:drama:


yea...that just happened homie wants me to put some fresh cokers on  i guess id be cooler that way


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

stinking lincoln said:


> Just fucking with ya man  I want to see pics of this frame swap



waiting on body bushings to come in


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

.TODD said:


> throw away tires for now just to get em mounted up figure out how bad im leaning fix my tow and all that. brand new tires when im tuckin:uh: its hopper and still can break yo ass off


Then why I see them in balance machine then......


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME (May 28, 2008)




----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

.. im about to fall asleep...


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

:finger:


GoodTimes317 said:


> .. im about to fall asleep...


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

still moven slow parts not here yet  parts should be here monday


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

while im waiting


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

Looking good man. Dig the black grill and license plate trim, but the lights.....:loco:


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

dude im so not getting the light thing myself...


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

excalibur said:


> Looking good man. Dig the black grill and license plate trim, but the lights.....:loco:


Itll all flow together once I do what I wanna do on the paint want to make this TC distinctive and alot different from the rest that's part of the reason why the stripes were painted on


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

.TODD said:


> Itll all flow together once I do what I wanna do on the paint want to make this TC distinctive and alot different from the rest that's part of the reason why the stripes were painted on


Def going to be distinctive


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

stinking lincoln said:


> Def going to be distinctive


Hater


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

:wave:

SUP HOMIE... LOOKING GOOD...


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

:rimshot:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## BIG STUART~GT (Jun 9, 2009)

LOOKS GOOD TODD


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

Yeah buddy, pretty easy huh


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

hittin back bumper said:


> Yeah buddy, pretty easy huh


Not ass bad as I thought it would be still hella easier if I had a fork lift instead of one cherry picked and a floor jack


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Somebody had a long day. Lookin good!


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

Lowridingmike said:


> Somebody had a long day. Lookin good!


Something like that


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

stinking lincoln said:


> :thumbsup:



A ways sup homie


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*lookin good G.. keep it pushin.. GT up*


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

Damn Todd .... U aient fuckin around ... Keep up the good work


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

tdaddysd said:


> *lookin good G.. keep it pushin.. GT up*


GT


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

D-Cheeze said:


> Damn Todd .... U aient fuckin around ... Keep up the good work


IM TRYIN HOMIE apperciate you checkin up on me shes comin together will feel alot better about her next year when shes chromed and engraved out


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

KEEP DOING YOUR THANG LIL HOMIE.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

flaked85 said:


> KEEP DOING YOUR THANG LIL HOMIE.



I'm pushin


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

looking good


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


new daily by the way


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


very little lean on the wheels she should skate on the free way no problem without adjustment on the rear yet drive shaft perfect well almost about and inch and a half out of the trans on the slip yolk after the setups in will see how she sits when locked up


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

Yeah buddy looking good!


----------



## texas12064 (Dec 6, 2011)

GOODTIMES Oklahoma passin through. Lookin good homie. Rep that big GT!!! TTMFT


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

DAMN HOMIE I MIGHT SEE YOU IN NEW JERSEY ON JUNE 2ND THE WAY YOU'RE WORKIN.NICE


----------



## Moe Built (Feb 10, 2010)

Them some thick ass Body mounts where you get them from?


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

Extreak special order homie there's a bitch to find.there not regular poly. There thicker poly but a little softer poly to give the same strength but more cusion ride there expensive but I'm sure they will be well worth it


----------



## Moe Built (Feb 10, 2010)

Good to know I might get me a set for my 64 :thumbsup: & where can I find them?


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

Dont call energy there a waste of time since they dont sell to the public but you might get lucky to get a rep that will take the extra time ans get you a part numbee but Go to autozone tell them the make model etc they will pull up a couple different models not the standard oem or the red poly standard high performance you wanna go with the special extra fat red polys you can tell there like double the size those are the ones you want. And get them ordered up most likely special order your gonna be waiting a week or so but I'm very happy I did it


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

BUMP


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

Its stinks in here...? This topic is moving at the speed of smell!!!


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

MOVEN ALONG NICE THAT FRAME LOOKS GOOD


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

i wanna see the build on them a-arms


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

Damm homie. That's looking sick!!!....:yes:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

What up foo.....lookin good....way to rep


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

GoodTimes317 said:


> Its stinks in here...? This topic is moving at the speed of smell!!!


shut up fool im getting there :nicoderm:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

TRUNKWORKS said:


> MOVEN ALONG NICE THAT FRAME LOOKS GOOD


im tryin homie back yard boogie


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

singlepumphopper said:


> Damm homie. That's looking sick!!!....:yes:


thanks shes movin along still have a ways to go with her to bring her up to standards


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> What up foo.....lookin good....way to rep


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

frame swap is done.motors mounts and tranny mounts bolted in snug little things rear brake lines needs some flex hoses and fuel lines need to be slightly re routed no big deal.other than that justb need to put all the engine connections back on and button her up. you know the usuak missing bolts missing screws odds and ends trying to figure out what goes where and get all the grounds right also drive shaft pulling a little out of the tranmission as she lays but still in now will see what it does when locked up


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

......lurkin













































Lol what's up Todd


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

richie rich with up with ya big homie havent spoke to you in a while its good its cheaper that way:roflmao:


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

Lookin good dog keep it up :thumbsup:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Looking good Todd.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

.TODD said:


> richie rich with up with ya big homie havent spoke to you in a while its good its cheaper that way:roflmao:


Lol ... You a foo ... Hahahahahah

But seriously ....keep up the good work


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

ALMOST THERE HOMIE:h5:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

TWEEDY said:


> Looking good Todd.



thanks homie PM me your number


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

D-Cheeze said:


> ......lurkin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


creeper


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

stinking lincoln said:


> Lookin good dog keep it up :thumbsup:



yup hard parts over


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

brake line hard line on the frame hard on the trailing arm flex to the cylinnder flex off the frame all stainless not the best but just still in progress seld tappers on the inside of the trailings 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

I would ditch those plastic clams.An get some rubber insulated ones.The plastic ones are gonna end up getting brittle an breaking


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

edit....clamps


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

good point homie thanks will do just temporary


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

bumper support needed to be replaced was rusted to hell and bumper it self was damaged previously so grabed one that was in nice shape from the junk yard will paint later but frame on brakes on need to attach shift linkage double check all hoses and grounds and shes good hopefully i can start putting the set up in this weekend.ripped out old exhuast completely goin all new 2 inchs stainless with 2 cats no resonator H pipe dual ehaust . vs stock 4 cats 2 resinators.after all that work couldnt put the same old rotting ehuast on dirty as hell i know but she will clean up nice just been in this shit project phase we all be there


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

hey homie you need to get a solid mount between the hard and flex line.


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

About time you get them hands dirty .lol looks good keep it up.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

Mark said:


> hey homie you need to get a solid mount between the hard and flex line.


yeah i kinda seen that comin but just temporary


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

matdogg said:


> About time you get them hands dirty .lol looks good keep it up.


 damn.... its you again :scrutinize:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

shes alive! cranked it over engine jammed wouldnt start for anything took had power and cranked but was binding for some reason would not start so after about 5 pain full binding cranks i see some water come out of the header thank god theres no ehuast or else i might not have figured it out. hydrolocked. my mistake actually i left the car on tires outside with a cheap cover over it figured it would be fine manifold was still on nothing was removed apparently water seeped down in the cylinders and wasnt allowing the piston to compress luckly i didnt bend a rod before i figured it out.took the coil packs off and the spark plugs and this is what i found


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

lots of moister and a little rust which worried me since that rust from the water sitting may have gotten around the cylinder ring and we know thats not good. so i pulled all the spark plugs since out figured id might as well replace for the possible rust on the cylinder rings i put some of this down the the tubes they used to use this stuff way back when the model T's used to seize


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

took the spark plugs all out and cranked it to get all the water out all water sprayed out the cylinders and like a fire hose :facepalm: did that for about 30 seconds changed the oil put some bull shit oil in try to get that moisture out the block and the filter buttoned everything back up and she cranked right over...sounds like a beast with no ehuast but shes alive none the less. next stop ehuast shop than setup or vice versa im still thinking on that


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Got lucky there!!


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

baggedout81 said:


> Got lucky there!!


not easy to kill a horsemen


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

noumsayin _*DEW WERK SON*_


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> noumsayin _*DEW WERK SON*_


lost your number pm it to me got a new phone


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

davidw77 said:


> :h5:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

O its gonna be close hno:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

the body is on an angle in the back so did some grinding on the rack mounts to make it sit perfectly level. the mounts on the frame sit slightly lower towards the back seat as you can see here










so i grinded down the rack adapter mounts a little in the front to sit higher towards the back seat and lower towards the tailights to compensate so even tho the mounts are a little angled and the body swoops down the rack will be perfectly level.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


needed to cut inner wall to gain some clearance to angle the rack in this way trying to avoid cutting it stuff really heavy duty its heavier and thicker than it looks



Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


kinda hard to see but you can see the rack mounts just bellow my hand perfectly level.

also when for a quote at the ehuast shops shops tryin to kill me said that i needed an H pipe and it would burn up value seals if i didnt and that the ehuast MUST exit the body other wise its illegal and they wouldnt do it :uh: i dont mind getting the whole thing done but with the travel the strokes the chains i didnt wanna go back that far was tryin to do this 



















but will see ill have to think of something else im racing agaist the clock its already about to be july


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)

TTT for clean tc that's gonna hit the streets soon


----------



## Low-63-impala (Jul 19, 2010)

Keep pushing Todd, your doin a GOOD job. GT UP!!!!


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

LOOKIN CLEAN GOOD JOB HOMIE


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

hell yeah good progress..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

whatchu gon do wit dat full rack of them dekas......(((((((((act-a-foo)))))))))


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT keep doing the dam thing shit looking real Gud homie


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> whatchu gon do wit dat full rack of them dekas......(((((((((act-a-foo)))))))))



Lol I damn sure just heard ludacris when u said that u a fool lol


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

dirttydeeds said:


> TTMFT keep doing the dam thing shit looking real Gud homie



Just tryin to catch up too you!


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

Well your doing a great job


.TODD said:


> Just tryin to catch up too you!


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

Bahaha


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Looks good...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

:inout:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

pumps in waiting on cable


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

didnt have enought cable to do the whole setup still gotta order a good 15 but here she is managed to have enough to do the rear heres and idea of the lock up i will chain it lower


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


yup so my 2 babies who both need alot of help 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

next stop ehuast shop will take her there this week coming up and prepare to get smacked with a nice BILL!


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Lookin good there bud!!!


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

swap is offically over car runs starts shifts rolls all fabrications odds and ends done ready for ehuast now


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

wheels flawlessly aligned locked up


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

THAT THANG GOT SOME MAD LOCK UP N THE BACK...


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

finally at the ehuast shop should be done in a week all brand new ehuast manifold back


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

TRUNKWORKS said:


> THAT THANG GOT SOME MAD LOCK UP N THE BACK...


 i didnt know you was stylistics homie awwww shit


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

.TODD said:


> i didnt know you was stylistics homie awwww shit


YESSSIR PUTTIN IT DOWN UP NORTH


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

.TODD said:


>



hey that looks familiar :scrutinize::thumbsup:

looking good Todd


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> hey that looks familiar :scrutinize::thumbsup:
> 
> looking good Todd



how much for a slip and spring


----------



## singlepumphopper (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

I BET SHE CAN SWANGGG!!!!!


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

.TODD said:


> how much for a slip and spring


220.00


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> 220.00


Iight homie you got them in stock?


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

all new brakes and rotors and calipers needed to be replaced slowed me up a bit and fuel lines needed to be re run do to ehuast design


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

.TODD said:


> Iight homie you got them in stock?


i got one in stock paypal ready


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

:inout:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

TTT FOR MY HOMIE TODD PUTTIN IN WORK:h5:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

Magnaflow Cat system in putting on myself not painting leaving raw since all the list for chrome


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

/sleeping going on in this forum


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Lookin firm bro!


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

doin my exhuast myself


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

KEEP PUSHIN LIL HOMIE.....:thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

milkbone said:


> KEEP PUSHIN LIL HOMIE.....:thumbsup:


keep pushin? im trying too keep stopin :roflmao: having braking issues i cant stop ! lol


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

Project phase


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

the cars looken good, those brake problems may be a bit tricky the master cylinder looks as if it can only be hooked up one way you dont have any leaks on the rear at all do you?


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

droppen98 said:


> the cars looken good, those brake problems may be a bit tricky the master cylinder looks as if it can only be hooked up one way you dont have any leaks on the rear at all do you?


no leaks at all spotless all around


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

have slight antifreeze leak after trying to track it down found the majority of it was coming from a lose heater hose behind the motor changed the clamp on that since the vicegrip ones are a pain in the balls let it run for a few minutes.still slight antifreeze leak but very small assuming thats fresh fluid


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

.TODD said:


> Project phase




wtf shitty pic


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

El Greengo said:


> wtf shitty pic



i purposly made it like that


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

grinded down rear calipers they were rubbing on the rim a little but spins free now


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

but will the car stop?


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

droppen98 said:


> but will the car stop?


yup problem soulved


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

tightning up some loose ends before paint and chrome stands decent





































dirty as hell but playing with the susppension got the 3 wheel to where theres no frame rub on the tire and the drive shaft is at stock location in the trans on this postion


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Lookin Good:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

thats whats up straight ground up build and some really nice work good job homIe if you need somebody to paint it hit me up I'm down to spray it just send me a round trip ticket and a couple bucks and I'll have it lookin like glass check out the pics on my facebook page of the rides i did for my I club brothers in kentucky my facebook is Nicholas Schouest INDIVIDUALS


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

TRAVIESO87 said:


> thats whats up straight ground up build and some really nice work good job homIe if you need somebody to paint it hit me up I'm down to spray it just send me a round trip ticket and a couple bucks and I'll have it lookin like glass check out the pics on my facebook page of the rides i did for my I club brothers in kentucky my facebook is Nicholas Schouest INDIVIDUALS


ill add you homie thanks for the support


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

alright looken good


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

:inout:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

I'm trying


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

.TODD said:


> I'm trying


we can tell


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

KEEP PUSHIN HOMIE... NEED MORE BROTHAS OUT THERE LIKE YOU


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

milkbone said:


> KEEP PUSHIN HOMIE... NEED MORE BROTHAS OUT THERE LIKE YOU


THE FUCK YOU MEAN BY BROTHA?


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

8 MONTHS LATER










car is on the down hill now car is all together on the street just need chrome and paint to plaque should ben ready by spring if all goes well GT


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

one frame swap done one more to go


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

paint shop next month


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

Before drive shaft and coil cut




























AFTER lays a little nicer now and can still lock up


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

looks good "brotha" lol


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

couple bull shit leaks holden me up right now :squint: some trans fluid here some antifreeze there cant be having that its gonna be a driver so doin the grease monkey thing


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

It will all work oput there chief.Gonna kill em w/ this one.Thats fooo shoo!!!!


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD TODD


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

u need smaller Springs todd. LOl  4x4 much son:loco:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

antifreeze leak crack in the back of the intake looks to be 



















found





















couple new add ones came in 



















new intake on



















thing of beauty


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

puttin in this type of work sucks dont it? lols IS that the rear all the way down with ot without batts?


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

Lowridingmike said:


> puttin in this type of work sucks dont it? lols IS that the rear all the way down with ot without batts?


only half batteries in needs another to add plus coils are still stiff


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

just changed my manifold out too, I got the ford racing one. Changed out my windshield wiper motor too cause the drain hole was plugged and water got into the motor.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

I should of got that one mine is oem but should be good do 100,000 at least still tho


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

FORDS :nono:


























 WUZ CRACKIN TODD


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

finishing up exhuast


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

exhuast done sounds like a mustang love it pipes stop just before rear pointed down majority of fumes flow under rear had to end it short with how the rear is said up


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## Big Hollywood (May 17, 2010)

Right on man :thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

Looks good....now lets see it in the air!!!


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

matdogg said:


> Looks good....now lets see it in the air!!!


Will Do. im more interested to get it on the freeway first  seems more important to me


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

cool do you have any video of the car running i would like to hear how it sounds


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

dirty and not ready but i liked how this pic came out


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

upraded cooler.this uses an intergrated system for power sterring and transmission. upgraded for more volume with the cars weight




























upgraded smaller one for power sterring seprate systems now installing tomorrow


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

droppen98 said:


> cool do you have any video of the car running i would like to hear how it sounds


will do soon as i put this cooler in tomorrow homie trying to get her prime so she makes it too the paiont shop without breaking anything shout of too dylan hes a ford mechanic hes been helpin me out with alot of odds and ends


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

doesnt have hangers in the rear yet will do that a little later but just to give you and idea ehuast and new aftermarket cooling system installed


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

what cooler did u get? Gonna upgrade the tranny cooler on mine


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

DeeLoc said:


> what cooler did u get? Gonna upgrade the tranny cooler on mine











right here homie auxiliary increases volume coolers got a large one for the transmission and ran a seperate external smaller one for the power steering works like a charm
i set up the trans cooler in front of the condencer and the power sterring beteen the condencer and radiator. make sure lube the cooler ends with fluid BEFORE you mount the cooler there a bitch to get the ends on. mesure and clamp your hoses too the cooler before mounted.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

DeeLoc said:


> what cooler did u get? Gonna upgrade the tranny cooler on mine


coolers are called torqflo get them from autozone and some brass hose adampters and double clamp your ends


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

sweet thanks for the info and pics Todd!


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

DeeLoc said:


> sweet thanks for the info and pics Todd!


No doubt homie pretty cheap too picked everything up fr around 90


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

Just dropped off at the paint shop still pushin triple pearl and black moldings


----------



## lincoln313 (Dec 1, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

THE EXHAUST STAYING IN PLACE IS CRAZY.NORMALLY IT LIFTS WITH THE CAR.:h5:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

flaked85 said:


> THE EXHAUST STAYING IN PLACE IS CRAZY.NORMALLY IT LIFTS WITH THE CAR.:h5:


Custom exhaust mount built into the transmission mount


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

.TODD said:


> Custom exhaust mount built into the transmission mount


NICE HOMIE


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

my homies paint shop just getting to it





































good old shop dust


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

its beeen dropped off for acouple weeks progress paints


----------



## Boone (Oct 29, 2012)

Nice ride homie.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

.TODD said:


> Just dropped off at the paint shop still pushin triple pearl and black moldings


:inout:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

thanks homie gettin her done


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

Boone said:


> Nice ride homie.


 thank you sir


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

new fenders in


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

Nice progress it's getting there !


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

new chips OG zeniths to match the paint


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

more body work almost in tape stage


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

getting closer!!!


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

finally quarter smooth was a bitch since rack was in the way welded in


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

looks good Todd


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## flaco (Sep 28, 2005)

Looks GOOD Todd. Keep up the nice work.


----------



## LoonaCRIP (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm a Caddilac man myself cuh. But I always did like these lincolns. good lucc on you project loc.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

finally next in the booth


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## DUKE (Feb 15, 2004)

.TODD said:


> finally next in the booth


Sick ass Project Bro,:thumbsup: are you using Cadillac uppers


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

DUKE said:


> Sick ass Project Bro,:thumbsup: are you using Cadillac uppers


honestly i dont know if there g body or caddy.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

:drama:


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

:thumbsup:*coming out real nice... GT up*


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## Up on3 (Mar 10, 2011)

.TODD said:


> honestly i dont know if there g body or caddy.


They're Lincoln a arms. I think Joe modified them to look like gm arms.A lot of work went into those arms. LOL


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

Up on3 said:


> They're Lincoln a arms. I think Joe modified them to look like gm arms.A lot of work went into those arms. LOL


I built those arms Joe didn't but yeah they're Lincoln a arms. Joe did more of the frame work and I did the suspension.
What's up Todd? The Lincoln is looking good. I'm building another towncar frame for myself again for this summer. LOL


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

Up on3 said:


> They're Lincoln a arms. I think Joe modified them to look like gm arms.A lot of work went into those arms. LOL


:roflmao:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

Bumper Chippin 88 said:


> I built those arms Joe didn't but yeah they're Lincoln a arms. Joe did more of the frame work and I did the suspension.
> What's up Todd? The Lincoln is looking good. I'm building another towncar frame for myself again for this summer. LOL



awww shit dont get broke off fool


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

Bumper Chippin 88 said:


> I built those arms Joe didn't but yeah they're Lincoln a arms. Joe did more of the frame work and I did the suspension.
> What's up Todd? The Lincoln is looking good. I'm building another towncar frame for myself again for this summer. LOL


i take that back dont get broke off in some clean shit :shocked:


----------



## DUKE (Feb 15, 2004)

.TODD said:


> &jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13606413849764" target="_blank">


uffin::thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

DUKE said:


> uffin::thumbsup:


threw the triple pearl on that shit milky as a bitch


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

ahhhh shit! lookin good


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

your getting there:thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

matdogg said:


> your getting there:thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

coming back together





































v


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

.TODD said:


> coming back together
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:h5:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

Wanted something a little nicer than my all leather so went with a wood grain grey


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

hittin back bumper said:


> Yeah buddy looking good!


couldnt of done it without you


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE... KEEP PUSHIN


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

New rockford T400 1 OHM stable 2013 power refrence amp. this is amp one i have 1 more coming for subs


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

New pioneer 2013 X700BT with USB bluetooth custom color illumination program the list goes on very happy with it. still more to come. JL components, focals for the rear, new sundown subs and another class d amp gonna make some noise


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

New JL components and Focal 2 ways


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Here we go!


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

Lowridingmike said:


> Here we go!


street hopper with sounds, air conditioning, chrome undies, clean and driving gonna add an alarm just to put the icing on the cake


----------



## jjfrom713 (Mar 22, 2011)

.TODD said:


> street hopper with sounds, air conditioning, chrome undies, clean and driving gonna add an alarm just to put the icing on the cake


alarm, best investment to any nice car


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

jjfrom713 said:


> alarm, best investment to any nice car


for sho


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

little bass


----------



## tdaddysd (Jul 13, 2010)

*nice...*


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

NEED SOME bad ass shocks to be able to move with my lock up found this company should work they make a model that colapses to 26and extends to 42 gonna need to make some custom mounts 

































































company that im gonna go with. they deal specifically with monster truck and extream off road suspesnion travel applications


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

Those are $1600 a piece shocks.....

Built right down the street from where I stay...


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

DeeLoc said:


> Those are $1600 a piece shocks.....
> 
> Built right down the street from where I stay...


brand new yea but ebay got the set i need 26 - 42s for 658.00


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD TODD... CANT WAIT TO SEE IT


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

.TODD said:


> brand new yea but ebay got the set i need 26 - 42s for 658.00


hno:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

flaked85 said:


> hno:


:thumbsup: I wanna know how well they work


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

.TODD said:


> brand new yea but ebay got the set i need 26 - 42s for 658.00


y dont you just go w accumulators


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

83lac-va-beach said:


> y dont you just go w accumulators


X2 I dont even have springs


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

61 Impala on 3 said:


> X2 I dont even have springs


does it effect your hop? or use additional power? is there a shut off?


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

xs battery and 200 amp alternator for the higher system demand


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

.TODD said:


> does it effect your hop? or use additional power? is there a shut off?


YOU CANT HOP WITH THEM ACTIVATED BUT YOU CAN PUT SHUT OFF VALVES ON THEM AND THAT DONT TAKE ANY POWER....BUT IF YOUR GONNA HOP THE CAR ALL THAT SHIT IS NOT NEEDED....LIMITING STRAPS TO LOCK REAR END FOR BUMPER CHECKIN AND WITH THOSE COILS THE CAR WILL RIDE JUST FINE UNLESS YOU LOADED IT DOWN LIKE THE CALI BOYS,,,,I HAVE THE SAME COIL N MY CAR AND ON THE FREEWAY AT ABOUT 85 YOU WOULD THINK YOUR IN A STOCK CAR SIR!!!!SAVE THAT 700 YOU WAS GONNA SPEND ON THOSE SHOCKS FOR MY HOOKER WHEN YOU GET HERE IN OCTOBER


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

TROUBLESOME said:


> YOU CANT HOP WITH THEM ACTIVATED BUT YOU CAN PUT SHUT OFF VALVES ON THEM AND THAT DONT TAKE ANY POWER....BUT IF YOUR GONNA HOP THE CAR ALL THAT SHIT IS NOT NEEDED....LIMITING STRAPS TO LOCK REAR END FOR BUMPER CHECKIN AND WITH THOSE COILS THE CAR WILL RIDE JUST FINE UNLESS YOU LOADED IT DOWN LIKE THE CALI BOYS,,,,I HAVE THE SAME COIL N MY CAR AND ON THE FREEWAY AT ABOUT 85 YOU WOULD THINK YOUR IN A STOCK CAR SIR!!!!SAVE THAT 700 YOU WAS GONNA SPEND ON THOSE SHOCKS FOR MY HOOKER WHEN YOU GET HERE IN OCTOBER



uffin:


----------



## ZeroTolerance (Nov 24, 2012)

THis is Lowridingmike. fucks the bullshit, getchu some accumulators and be done with that headache.. lolz. You only need em in the back, it'll ride like a dream with those coils... like road trip Daily-able good.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

ZeroTolerance said:


> THis is Lowridingmike. fucks the bullshit, getchu some accumulators and be done with that headache.. lolz. You only need em in the back, it'll ride like a dream with those coils... like road trip Daily-able good.


i gave up on that just gonna do another pass on the rear welds and throw on the stocks for long distance


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

BIG SISTER IN


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

ZeroTolerance said:


> THis is Lowridingmike. fucks the bullshit, getchu some accumulators and be done with that headache.. lolz. You only need em in the back, it'll ride like a dream with those coils... like road trip Daily-able good.


WITH THE BATTERIES AND FRAME AND REST OF THE SET UP YES SIR....I DROVE MY CAR 1.5 HRS TO A SHOW ON THE I 15 AND FELT THE SAME AS DOIN IT IN A STOCKY....THE ACCUMULATORS WILL DEFINITLY HELP PLAN ON ADDING SOME TO MY SET UP BUT HE IS GONNA HOP THIS CAR SO HE WOULD HAVE PUT SHUT OFF VALVES ON THEM AND THAT IS A PAIN SOMETIMES....YA FEEL ME!!!LOL


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

TROUBLESOME said:


> WITH THE BATTERIES AND FRAME AND REST OF THE SET UP YES SIR....I DROVE MY CAR 1.5 HRS TO A SHOW ON THE I 15 AND FELT THE SAME AS DOIN IT IN A STOCKY....THE ACCUMULATORS WILL DEFINITLY HELP PLAN ON ADDING SOME TO MY SET UP BUT HE IS GONNA HOP THIS CAR SO HE WOULD HAVE PUT SHUT OFF VALVES ON THEM AND THAT IS A PAIN SOMETIMES....YA FEEL ME!!!LOL


im good i have poly bushings for the body helps the ride and on long trips ill just throw the stocks on


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

almost still need to get hood aligned and small things here and there


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

done next step chrome undies


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider (May 31, 2011)

I see you Todd. good look so far my guy.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

Naptown>I<Rider said:


> I see you Todd. good look so far my guy.


i see you got an impala little *****  looks nice


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider (May 31, 2011)

Right on right on. Yep swapped the caddies for it. and been building it up ever sense.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

coming home


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

first day home next phase chrome suspension


----------



## cougar_chevy (Jul 29, 2011)

This build is turning out great! really into getting a Lincoln now!
have a question though.. Is it possible to 3-wheel with the stock suspension and hydros?
Or do u need to modify like u did?


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

taking out suspension to chrome


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

cougar_chevy said:


> This build is turning out great! really into getting a Lincoln now!
> have a question though.. Is it possible to 3-wheel with the stock suspension and hydros?
> Or do u need to modify like u did?


you don't have to go as crazy did but you cant do it with stock suspension since the stock on these bodys has the uppers trailings on the outside of the frame you need to relocate them to inside like the gbodys and also get a 94 rear and your good. positives are luxuries negatives are much more wires and ground bs to deal with.


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

Keep the pics comin bro, I followed your regal and this ones nice too


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

caddyking said:


> Keep the pics comin bro, I followed your regal and this ones nice too


thanks homie I appreciate the motivation


----------



## cougar_chevy (Jul 29, 2011)

.TODD said:


> you don't have to go as crazy did but you cant do it with stock suspension since the stock on these bodys has the uppers trailings on the outside of the frame you need to relocate them to inside like the gbodys and also get a 94 rear and your good. positives are luxuries negatives are much more wires and ground bs to deal with.


Thanks for the 411 homie! I sold my impala yesterday so im going away this weekend to check out a Lincoln. :thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

cougar_chevy said:


> Thanks for the 411 homie! I sold my impala yesterday so im going away this weekend to check out a Lincoln. :thumbsup:


NICE!


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

phase 3


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

system in phase 4 complete


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

Nice...been waitin for update pics. Keep em comin


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS (Oct 3, 2009)

:thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

What type of radio is that?


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

fleetwood88 said:


> What type of radio is that?


http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/Car/CD-Receivers/FH-X700BT


----------



## flakejobrob (Aug 14, 2008)

How much cutting did u have to do behind the radio? I bought the same radio from a friend but it looked like I was gonna have to trim or relocate the a/c tubes behind the dash....I punked out and went with a regular Kenwood instead of the double din.  Wish I woulda stayed with the pioneer, it looks really good in there!


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

flakejobrob said:


> How much cutting did u have to do behind the radio? I bought the same radio from a friend but it looked like I was gonna have to trim or relocate the a/c tubes behind the dash....I punked out and went with a regular Kenwood instead of the double din.  Wish I woulda stayed with the pioneer, it looks really good in there!


 you have to trip out the bottom a little and the top a little left and right are good I just kept triping away till she fit snug as far as that pipe that they put back there I put the radio back as far as it could go it still sticks out a good inch or so you can see the raw medal if you don't get the DD kit. towncar has a trim kit that makes it look clean


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

volt guage installed. I didn't wanna create that race car look with the pods and I didn't wanna go hacking up the dash so pass kick panel is sleek and still clear view


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

new wood grain new air bag


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

prepping for chrome


----------



## 87oldscutty (May 28, 2011)

How hard is it to pull the gears out of the rear diff?


----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

that is price for stereo real cheap


----------



## 1sick2kacr (May 17, 2010)

87oldscutty said:


> How hard is it to pull the gears out of the rear diff?


Every rear is different. But most aren't that complicated. But you do want to make sure you mark the caps to make sure that everything goes back together the same and locktite the pinion nut and check the backlash/ring gear pattern as well.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

87oldscutty said:


> How hard is it to pull the gears out of the rear diff?


its not hard once the axels come out its not hard at all had to do a little hammering to get the yolk of but after that it all kinda falls out just gotta remember to put everthing back like it was


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

my rear end went in my daily crown vic brakes bearings rotors needed a whole new rear end that plus labor and every thing put me back 700.00 dollars which was the deposit for my chrome shop so now I have to wait and save up while still being smacked with bills every week once again I will get there but im mad this cost be time valuable time since our car season is very limited


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

paid the bill fixed the daily back to business touching up the rear getting ready for chrome


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

Lincoln is still on schedule for spring had a couple snags but better to do it right the first time there were a couple weak points on the rear that needed to be addressed


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

getting ready for chrome


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

suspension dropped to chrome. FINAL PHASE


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

I was wondering about this build...that rear end is hella beefy. You gonna be hopping this one?


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

caddyking said:


> I was wondering about this build...that rear end is hella beefy. You gonna be hopping this one?


nothing crazy 50 inch driver maybe


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

:wave::h5:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

YOU GOING TO SKRAPEHOUSE PICNIC???


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

stopping by 
:wink:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

possibly bone


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

.TODD said:


> possibly bone


GOOD... I PLAN ON GOING AND I HAVE NOT HUNG OUT SINCE VEGAS A FEW YEARS AGO


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

finally my build is coming to an end pics ive taken yesterday fresh paint job has been curing for months chrome is still at shop should be pickling up end of this month


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

next year carriage top black and patterns. and a black interior


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

Nice build, when are we going to see it on the streets?


----------



## g05xrs (Jun 30, 2010)

Really nice build!! I just went through this whole build from this mornig up until now!! FRESH!!


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

RobLBC said:


> Nice build, when are we going to see it on the streets?


im working onit but dealays you know how that works im waiting 4 months now for chrome. gotta love painters an chromers the biggest procrastinators on earth. so its out when its out I guess im not rushing to do things wrong.1 step at a time.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

thanks its been a long time coming


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

flaked85 said:


> :drama:



:wave:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

.TODD said:


> :wave:


sup homie call me fool


----------



## chaddubbs86 (Dec 11, 2013)

Clean ass ride bro i just picked up a 2000 tc you done yours right


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

chaddubbs86 said:


> Clean ass ride bro i just picked up a 2000 tc you done yours right


thanks bro wasn't easy


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

Its official due date on the chrome is july 26th.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

finally I got most of my chrome back chrome shop TOOK FOREVER. but on a positive note it is real triple plate cyanide and all.not happy with thedelays but very happy with the quality. will post pics a little later


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Sweet, was waiting for the bling blingpics!


----------



## fleetwood88 (May 1, 2008)

I got the spindle chrome if you interested pm me. Nice build homie


----------



## rudeboi3 (Jun 8, 2006)

damn that's alot to be done to juice those TC. props brah! cant wait to see it in person


----------



## DUKE (Feb 15, 2004)

That's Sweet Homie


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

Lowridingmike said:


> Sweet, was waiting for the bling blingpics!


thanks homie finally. had a long long long wai at the chromeshop I would of been plaqued way sooner


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

fleetwood88 said:


> I got the spindle chrome if you interested pm me. Nice build homie


im gonna end up chroming mine just paint for now I just want to get it on te streets already its killing me


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

rudeboi3 said:


> damn that's alot to be done to juice those TC. props brah! cant wait to see it in person


thanks homie a lot of work time aggravation frustration an money but I guess that's what makes it all worth it that's why I cant even give and answer when people ask me ''how much that cost'' its like you don't wanna know its not only the money it cost stress time aggravation money blood sweat broken bolts missed appointments mechanical issues eletrical issues labor the list goes on I cant tel you how much it fuckin cost! all I can tell you is build one than in a couple years you tell me how much it cost lol that's what I feel like saying


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

DUKE said:


> That's Sweet Homie



thanks for the love


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

I think im gonna trade a club member for chrome rims losing interest in the black


----------



## rudeboi3 (Jun 8, 2006)

.TODD said:


> thanks homie a lot of work time aggravation frustration an money but I guess that's what makes it all worth it that's why I cant even give and answer when people ask me ''how much that cost'' its like you don't wanna know its not only the money it cost stress time aggravation money blood sweat broken bolts missed appointments mechanical issues eletrical issues labor the list goes on I cant tel you how much it fuckin cost! all I can tell you is build one than in a couple years you tell me how much it cost lol that's what I feel like saying


I went thru you thread from beginning to current. Just from experience, I can imagine the cost. The best part is you did it yourself minus paint n body. If anyone ask how much again, you lost count lol.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

rudeboi3 said:


> I went thru you thread from beginning to current. Just from experience, I can imagine the cost. The best part is you did it yourself minus paint n body. If anyone ask how much again, you lost count lol.


I know right hows things in maryland


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

GETTING THE rears out to convina California I way behind due to my orginal chrome shop pretty pissed but this is the holds ups of lowriding


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

.TODD said:


> GETTING THE rears out to convina California I way behind due to my orginal chrome shop pretty pissed but this is the holds ups of lowriding


:h5:


----------



## rudeboi3 (Jun 8, 2006)

.TODD said:


> I know right hows things in maryland


the DMV lost another rider that rolled with Just Klownin' but we still rollin strong out here.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

rudeboi3 said:


> the DMV lost another rider that rolled with Just Klownin' but we still rollin strong out here.


damn


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

finally got it back chrome shops smh


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

wanted to get rid of the rust look on the slip that you can see through the springs


























looks a little better now.1 part to go and golden


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

found a good metal guy that is going to do the coupe conversion for me in around 1000.00 a side plus materials. after that I will just need to cut the rear quarter glass to fit extend the new front glass. mod the regulator.thats about it after that its just interior panels. but Im so sick of seeing this car sitting im gonna ride for a year or so before I tear it back down again.

keeping it a hard top too save myself 5 plus grand I need the top end support with the power im running anyway.

long term goals

complete the coupe conversion
re do interior 
making small changes to the rack nothing major
quarter carriage top plus patterns
finish my system 

15k in it now might end up around low 20s estimated time of completion 4 year build


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

.TODD said:


>


why didn't you put stocks on for paint...???


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

i know its already done and over with but I always hear of overspary and all that junk... plus they're super nice wheels...


Your town car is coming out bad ass bro, i thought you were clipping it though...???


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

RALPH_DOGG said:


> i know its already done and over with but I always hear of overspary and all that junk... plus they're super nice wheels...
> 
> 
> Your town car is coming out bad ass bro, i thought you were clipping it though...???


good question. wheels were completely covered but its actually some of the painted frame I got a little over spray on. as far as the wheels im thinking going back to chrome


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

lost one. may try to find another one or get a whole new pair these are orginal Campbell 2.5 INCH extreamly rare and bitch to find 2.5.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

finally nearing the end GT almost there


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

chrome is on the way back finally it can be free of this prison soon


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

Front end button up all new

Uppers and lower ball joints upper moogs for extra strength 
upper and lower bushings for arms











looks like the ball joints need paint def may go white but may go red might make them pop more


----------



## javib760 (Oct 27, 2008)

looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## rudeboi3 (Jun 8, 2006)

looking reeeal good bro!


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

:h5::drama:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

***** you gonna be on the street in 2015 or what?


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

flaked85 said:


> ***** you gonna be on the street in 2015 or what?


yea for sure! soon as I get this done will be back on the phone fool whopping ass in red dead lol you got destiny


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

axels come in on Monday. rear assembled next week


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

Bushings come in Friday from energy for the rear trailing arms.rear should be ready Monday. And drive shaft balanced


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

rear I back from shop getting all new bearings pressed and installed waiting on rear bushings than will mount up


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

bushings finally got in special back order from energy


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

chrome rear on dropping springs in the rear a little it sat too high before


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

:inout:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

:nicoderm::wave::h5:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

flaked85 said:


> :nicoderm::wave::h5:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

almost time to hit the streeeeets homiehno:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

my car is officially done. gonna swap out the interior from a newer towncar and center console from a sport crown vic but car is done. full chrome reinforced suspension wrapped and patterned frame custom wheels set up. takes a long time to do shit the right way


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

Looking nice! Looks like it should work pretty good too!


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

crucialjp said:


> Looking nice! Looks like it should work pretty good too!


its got a belly shrink extended uppers a pistion with 1 inch everything and 10 to the nose it wont have a choice but too work bbc coils


----------



## DUKE (Feb 15, 2004)

BaddAss Homie, shit looks great


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

Lets See It In The Air


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

droppen98 said:


> Lets See It In The Air


I just got this thing done I haven't even been around town in it. I want to actually enjoy what ive worked so hard for for a season before I start beating it up. worked to hard for it. eventually. when you put this much into a car you don't want to fuck it up first chance you get I mean its built for it but to be honest im just dying to drive it and dip.


----------



## CadillacsFinest (Jul 12, 2009)

Lincoln came out really nice homie :thumbsup: ... Are you going to do any patterns on the body too??


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

CadillacsFinest said:


> Lincoln came out really nice homie :thumbsup: ... Are you going to do any patterns on the body too??


yes def want to do some patterns flake leafing. nothing crazy just a little style


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

for sale.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

sale pending


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

Location


----------

